# color cane che fugge



## Mariano50

Spero di non trasgredire le regole, ma il mio catalano è ancora in fascie!
Nel foro italiano si discute sull'origine dell'espressione "color cane che fugge", diffusa regionalmente, a quanto pare, nell'Italia del sud  e nella lingua sarda ("color 'e cani fuend(t)i"). Significa: "di colore indefinito". 
In uno degli interventi viene teorizzata l'origine probabilmente  catalana di questa espressione, dato che è molto usata nel sardo.
C'è un corrispondente nella vostra lingua?
Ringrazio anticipatamente!
Salut


----------



## xupxup

Si Mariano50, i tant!
En català tenim l'expressió "de color de gos quan fuig" per dir un color indefinit.


----------



## tamen

xupxup said:


> Si Mariano50, i tant!
> En català tenim l'expressió "de color de gos quan fuig" per dir un color indefinit.



.
Em permeto una lleu esmena al teu gos "*quan*" fuig. Per mi ha estat sempre, i ho he corroborat en la llengua dels altres, "color de gos *"com" *fuig".

En el bon parlar rural (per dir-ho d'alguna manera i fer notar que és bo i que no és de ciutat ni de medis cultivats), molt sovint el "com" fa funcions de "quan": "*Com* arribarem a casa podrem reposar") i d'altres, i crec que és bo de respectar-lo, almenys en la fraseologia popular.


accepció del dic. de la GEC
_7 _ * color d'ala de mosca *(o *de gos com fuig*) _ m _[o _f_]  Color indefinit, brut, especialment propi de les peces de roba que per l'ús o amb el temps han perdut el color original.


----------



## Mariano50

Mil gràcies a tots i...bon cap de setmana!


----------



## xupxup

tamen, m'has anat a tocar el tema que sempre em porta més discussions i que em sembla que no entendré mai. Jo soc dels que diuen "con, conta, conts, contes" per dir quant-a... com ara: "_Con_ heu arribat? _Con_ dius que val? _Contes_ vegades les has perdudes aquestes claus!" i evidentment també dic "color de gos _con_ fuig". El que no sabia, i no m'ho hagués pensat mai, és que la forma normativa era amb el com. Per mi és evident que en aquesta frase hi ha un quant, ja que parlem del color del gos quan fuig, és a dir, cap color concret, i no del color del gos com fuig. Vull dir que aquest com per mi no té cap sentit; podem parlar del color de les fulles quan cauen, o del soroll d'un cotxe quan derrapa, però no de les fulles com cauen o d'un cotxe com derrapa. Em sembla que una anàlisi senzilla porta a tots els que diuen "color de gos com fuig" a veure que en realitat allí hi va un quan.
El tema que no entenc és, perquè es considera que aquesta frase forma part de la "parla rural" és "fraseologia popular" i per tant s'ha d'escriure amb com. És que no la pot dir una persona ben culta i instruïda aquesta expressió? I quan jo, que dec tenir una parla rural vull fer servir una oració que forma part de la fraseologia popular, puc escriure-la com em sembli? 
Així suposo que podré escriure "Només se'n recorda de Santa Bàrbara _con_ trona" i també "Conta misèria que hi al món!" o això només podré escriure-ho quan escrigui en un registre popular i rural?

Perdona perquè no és contra tu, tamen, que dic tot això. De fet t'agraeixo molt que m'hagis fet saber que s'escriu "gos com fuig" i no quan. Però el que vull dir és que no ho trobo lògic.
I l'altra cosa que no entenc i que sempre em fa discutir és l'ús de formes verbals com ara "Vine a conèixe'ns" (no sé si ho escriuen amb accent o no) que per mi no tenen cap lògica i no estan bé, però que altra gent m'ha dit que són correctes.


----------



## tamen

Amic Xupxup,

el primer que faig és saludar-te, no dic pas acaloradament, però sí amb un una cordialitat simcera de debò, que no té més motiu que l'entesa que veig en la teva resposta.

Com que les coses que discutim ara també són del meu interès més viu, suposo que em perdones que no improvisi la resposta, sinó que et contesti en un altre moment.


Bona (o 'bora') nit!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia a tothom e ciao carissimo sardo!

Fa relativament poc vam discutir el tema del _gos com fuig_, tot i que de manera fugissera : AlaDeMosca.

Un bacio, Mariano, e che bello trovarti sul forum di catalano. Non sapevo che in italiano esistesse anche il colore di cane che fugge!


----------



## Mariano50

Ciao Montse!
In effetti esiste nei dialetti del Sud (lungo dominio Aragonese) come anche in Sardegna (nel nord il catalano, nel sud l'aragonese)
L'espressione "color cane che fugge" in lingua italiana non l'avevo mai sentita prima d'ora! 
Sarebbe interessante sapere se è anche presente nell'odierno aragonese!
Unu basu mannu mannu
Salut!


----------



## tamen

Xuoxup,

He preparat la resposta amb el tractament de textos i no et cito com es fa normalment en aquest fòrum, sinó marcant el teu text en negre i el meu en blau.


tamen, m'has anat a tocar el tema que sempre em porta més discussions i que em sembla que no entendré mai. Jo soc dels que diuen "con, conta, conts, contes" per dir quant-a... com ara: "_Con_ heu arribat? _Con_ dius que val? _Contes_ vegades les has perdudes aquestes claus!" i evidentment també dic "color de gos _con_ fuig". El que no sabia, i no m'ho hagués pensat mai, és que la forma normativa era amb el com. 

De temes coents i quasi íntims n’hi ha, n’hi ha... Jo diria que un dels grans problemes del català, sobretot del català oral, és que la gent fa quatre dies que s’ha acostumat a usar-lo també com a llengua escrita. Una cosa és saber que en certs casos és quasi inevitable d’escriure «per a», i una altra que calgui o no calgui pronunciar aquesta «a» i, no pronunciant-la, fer l’elisió, per exemple, en un cas com «caramel·los pels nens», etc.; que en la llengua escrita mantinguem la forma «safareig» i en el parlar diguem «safreig», i també etc.; no ignorar que les «r» finals, com en la de «centenar» són mudes, però que aquest emmudiment no és sistemàtic, i, encara, etc.

Per aquest cantó, crec que si dius «con», «cont», «conta» i tota la sèrie, fas santament, especialment si saps que en aquest cas solem escriure «quan» o «com», etc.


  Per mi és evident que en aquesta frase hi ha un quant, ja que parlem del color del gos quan fuig, és a dir, cap color concret, i no del color del gos com fuig. Vull dir que aquest com per mi no té cap sentit; podem parlar del color de les fulles quan cauen, o del soroll d'un cotxe quan derrapa, però no de les fulles com cauen o d'un cotxe com derrapa. Em sembla que una anàlisi senzilla porta a tots els que diuen "color de gos com fuig" a veure que en realitat allí hi va un quan.

Casos semblants al que ens ha portat a parlar: «l’ou COM balla», «COM més serem més riurem», «COM més alt més animal» i així anar fent. De fet, amb aquests exemples només hi ha dos «coms»: un d’equivalent a «quan» i un a «quant». Però tant en un cas com en l’altre, el que jo he sentit sempre, dels pares i els avis, és aquell «com».

Amb els diccionaris a la mà, no et negaré que podries justificar aquell «quan» que escrivies, perquè a l’Alcover Moll, entre les locucions, hi trobaràs: 

*o) *Esser de color de gos *quan *fuig: esser d'un color indefinible. 

però per mi que en aquest punt el DCVB vol ser massa gramatical, i, malgrat l’immens respecte que em mereix i la devoció que li professo (molt superiors als que sento per qualsevol altre diccionari, incloent-hi el Fabra, que per mi encara és quasi la bíblia), crec que hi toca més l’Enciclopèdia amb la definició que vaig transcriure.

El mateix Alcover Moll, a l’article «com», inclou aquesta accepció, perfectament definida:

*4. *Introdueix frases de proporcionalitat, seguit d'adverbis com més, pus, menys o d'adjectius comparatius: Qe com més lo mandauen calar, el mas clamaue, Hom. Org. 4. E com més ni pus fortment remembre e entén... pus fortment és fervent e ardent son remembrament, Llull Cont. 223, 2. Aquest mot no'ls exia de la boca, e axí con més lo deyen més pujaua la uou, Jaume I, Cròn. 84. Com més hi pens, pus clar ho veig, Metge Somni i. Com menys dura la pena, ab menys dolor se passa, ibid. ii. Com més va, més negra nit, per tot cel trona i llampega, Verdaguer Idilis. Y com més transcorren dies, més se torna el cel funest, Penya Poes. 286. Però els pins sovintejen més com més va, Massó Croq. 9​
  El tema que no entenc és, perquè es considera que aquesta frase forma part de la "parla rural" és "fraseologia popular" i per tant s'ha d'escriure amb com. És que no la pot dir una persona ben culta i instruïda aquesta expressió? 

Vaig fer servir allò de la «parla rural» sabent que no era el terme o el mot just ni adequat, sinó aproximat. Em referia –i és important que quedi clar– a una llengua parlada almenys sense interferències prosòdiques, sense el filtre del «català estudiat»: un català directe i espontani, que, desgraciadament, a ciutat és difícil de trobar, per no dir que és impossible. Si jo em tinc per una persona mitjanament llegida, no crec fer cap tort a res ni a ningú sabent què hem d’escriure i què hem de pronunciar i, com tu, diré «com fuig» (si vols, amb la lleu diferència de la consonant final, tu «con», jo «com», però en tots dos casos en la mateixa línia). I, en aquest cas, perquè sé que és admès, escriuré «com».

  I quan jo, que dec tenir una parla rural vull fer servir una oració que forma part de la fraseologia popular, puc escriure-la com em sembli? 

No seré jo que et digui si pots escriure això o allò, és clar. El que és segur (sobretot si has escrit «quan fuig» i no «con –o com– fuig») és que ja saps almenys l’ortografia. Més amunt he escrit «caramel·los», que jo sempre he sentit i dit «carmelos». Però com que sé que hi ha el cas d’aquelles vocals que no pronunciem (per exemple «safareig, feredat, Teresa, carbassa, caragol...»), en aquest cas també interpreto que la segona «a» de «caramel» és muda i, entenent-ho així, escric tan tranquil·lament «caramel·los». 

Una cosa és la llengua com l’hem d’escriure, per entendre’ns i perquè si no entraríem en un desgavell frenètic, i una altra saber ser fidels a la llengua que hem mamat i que té uns quants segles d’història. El mal és que potser ara la llengua (catalana) que es mama és una llengua molt deteriorada i apedaçada,

  Així suposo que podré escriure "Només se'n recorda de Santa Bàrbara _con_ trona" i també "Conta misèria que hi al món!" o això només podré escriure-ho quan escrigui en un registre popular i rural?

Jo no ho faria, d’escriure-ho d’aquesta manera. Però sí que és així que ho pronunciaria. I precisament, si en tingués ocasió, si fos mestre d’estudi, ensenyaria a la canalla que diem «con trona», però que aquest «con» és una forma popular que no tan sols té tota la legitimitat, sinó que cal conservar; però també els diria que en la llengua escrita aquest «con» no és res més que un «quan».

  Perdona perquè no és contra tu, tamen, que dic tot això. De fet t'agraeixo molt que m'hagis fet saber que s'escriu "gos com fuig" i no quan. Però el que vull dir és que no ho trobo lògic.

Ja he vist que no era una cosa personal amb mi, i tant! I si m’agraeixes que t’hagi dit allò, suposo que també ho fas per la informació relativa al «gos quan fuig» de l’Alcover Moll.

Lògic o no... això ja són figues d’un altre paner: la llengua és lògica, però amb moltes excepcions.

  I l'altra cosa que no entenc i que sempre em fa discutir és l'ús de formes verbals com ara "Vine a conèixe'ns" (no sé si ho escriuen amb accent o no) que per mi no tenen cap lògica i no estan bé, però que altra gent m'ha dit que són correctes.

També em toques el voraviu amb això del «coneixe’ns». Com tu, crec que «coneixe’ns» és una relliscadeta del mestre Fabra, que a la gramàtica de 1956 admet aquesta forma secundària (sense accent). Vaig treballar uns quants anys amb un deixeble d’en Fabra, Joan Sales, que a tot arreu resol aquests casos mantenint íntegre l’infinitiu d’aquests verbs plans (amb la «r» final: conèixer, vèncer, témer), i, considerant que la «r» és muda com en tot infinitiu, hi adjunta el pronom com es faria amb qualsevol altre verb: conèixer’ns, créixer’ns, convèncer’ls, etc. Jo ho faig així i, per exemple, ho veuràs així mateix en la novel·la _La cova del sol_, que vaig corregir aquest estiu i que ha publicat fa poques setmanes el Club Editor, la mateixa editorial que va dirigir Joan Sales, autor que et recomano vivament. (Li vaig dedicar una pàgina que conté coses tan apassionants com
http://www.lletres.net/sales/js_breu.html
http://www.lletres.net/sales/js_epist_coromines.html

Ben cordialment i fins que responguis (si ho fas, i sense compliments!)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mariano50 said:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere se è anche presente nell'odierno aragonese!
> Unu basu mannu mannu
> Salut!


 
També seria interessant saber si s'empra aquesta expressió a les illes i si el gos esdevé ca . Algú ho sap?


----------



## ampurdan

Sobre el "com" fet servir com a conjunció temporal em penso que té un origen força il·lustre en el llatí "cum", que era una conjunció modal però també temporal, equivalent per tant, tant a "com" com a "quan". Al GREC recull que antigament s'usava "com" com a "quan" també.

"_Con_", per altra banda, és una forma de pronunciar "quan".

Per tant, no és el mateix escriure "gos com fuig" que "només se'n recorda de Santa Bàrbara" _con _plou".


----------



## tamen

ampurdan said:


> Sobre el "com" fet servir com a conjunció temporal em penso que té un origen força il·lustre en el llatí "cum", que era una conjunció modal però també temporal, equivalent per tant, tant a "com" com a "quan". Al GREC recull que antigament s'usava "com" com a "quan" també.
> 
> "_Con_", per altra banda, és una forma de pronunciar "quan".
> 
> Per tant, no és el mateix escriure "gos com fuig" que "només se'n recorda de Santa Bàrbara" _con _plou".



Bon dia, Ampurdán.

Bon aclariment respecte a "cum" i les seves derivacions catalanesques! 

Si admetem que "con" és una variant de "quan", potser no filo gaire prim, però diria que el "con" del gos i el "com" de santa Bàrbara difereixen ben poc, almenys si veiem què en diu el Moll, i no són més que una variant d'un "quan" temporal. 

El que sí que és ben diferent és el quantitatiu o admiratiu de "com més en té, més en vol" o "com més serem més riurem", que en castellà funcionen amb "cuanto".


----------



## ampurdan

D'acord. No volia dir que siguessin gramaticalmen diferents. El que volia dir és que escriure "com" o "con" no és el mateix. La primera és una forma amb molta tradició escrita i etimològica i la segona és una derivació de la pronúncia.


----------



## xupxup

Primer que res aclarir que jo no escric mai "con", era una manera d'explicar que per mi hi ha un com (És alt com un Sant Pau) i un con (truca'm con arribis) que en realitat és una manera dialectal de dir quan, i que de fet, parlant, no es diferencia clarament del com, o molt poques vegades, perquè una n o una m enmig d'una frase no és una gran diferència.
El que jo volia remarcar és que per mi hi ha un com que també hi és a l'estàndard, i un con, que a l'estàndard és un quan o un quant. Segons això a "com més alt més animal" trobo que hi ha un com, que no sé si és aquest d'origen il·lustre o quin. A "l'ou com balla" trobo que hi ha un com, perquè no anem a veure l'ou en quin moment balla, sinó l'ou de quina manera balla. És com dir "hem anat a provar el cotxe com anava" o "Anirem a veure el Joan com canta demà al festival". Prova d'això és que direm que l'ou ballava depressa o somort, però no que ballava tard o abans d'hora.
De la mateixa manera a "color de gos com fuig" trobo que hi ha un quan i no un com. Em sembla perfecte que s'escrigui "gos com fuig" i que tothom ho digui d'aquesta manera perquè és una frase feta i té aquesta forma i prou. Però com que jo dic igual "gos com fuig" que "santa Bàrbara com trona" que "truca'm com arribis" he de rumiar cada vegada si allí, en l'estàndard, hi correspon un com o un quan, i a l'hora d'escriure "gos quan fuig" vaig decidir que hi anava un quan i no un com, perquè parlem del color del gos en el moment de fugir.
De fet m'agrada més "gos com fuig" que "gos quan fuig" perquè s'adequa molt més a la meva pronunciació, però suposo que gramaticalment estareu d'acord amb mi que aquest com és com un quan. I aquí venia el meu plany, que lliga amb allò dels verbs i els pronoms. Quan fa un munt d'anys que estudies llengua i aprens a escriure amb un nivell que tu trobes que està bé, i no fas faltes grosses, i tens les normes bastant clares, et trobes que, allí on tu veus clarament que hi va un quan, ara resulta que no, que t'hi deixen posar un com!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tornant a la qüestió inicial de l'amic sard Mariano, dir-vos que ahir vaig trobar en la meva actual lectura planiana "color de llangardaix":

A França hi ha persones d'una presentació molt arcaica - cavallers de la Legió d'Honor, colls d'aletes, solapes com les que portava monsieur Adolphe Thiers, corbates de *color de llangardaix*... 

De nou, suposo que ens trobem davant una invenció planiana... Perquè... Com seria el color de llangardaix? Aquesta bestiola no sempre és verda o caqui... És de tons canviants dins aquesta gamma de colors, no?

Tot això a tall de curiositat


----------

